# Orlando man kidnaps 2 baby swans from parents



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Kanky (May 13, 2021)

It never occurred to me that the swans at the park are property and not just random birds that flew in because they like lakes. 5k for swans!

Anyway the wypipo will lose it entirely if you mess with the animals. Someone ran over some ducks crossing the road here once and the energy and outrage that went into hunting the culprits down was amazing.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 13, 2021)

Kanky said:


> It never occurred to me that the swans at the park are property and not just random birds that flew in because they like lakes. 5k for swans!
> 
> Anyway the wypipo will lose it entirely if you mess with the animals. Someone ran over some ducks crossing the road here once and the energy and outrage that went into hunting the culprits down was amazing.


Did you ever watch Dont *$#@ with Cats on Netflix?


----------



## Everything Zen (May 13, 2021)

A few years back at my old job someone snatched a family of baby ducks out of the manmade habitat waterfall/lake at the new hospital in northern suburbs of Chicago.


----------



## Kanky (May 13, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> Did you ever watch Dont *$#@ with Cats on Netflix?


Nope, but it sounds hilarious so I will watch it soon.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 13, 2021)

Kanky said:


> Nope, but it sounds hilarious so I will watch it soon.


If you want to see some white folks go on an absolute crusade for animals, you need to watch that.


----------



## Peppermynt (May 13, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> If you want to see some white folks go on an absolute crusade for animals, you need to watch that.


In fairness though, the dude in "Don't **** with cats" was a psychopath. They did a really good thing tracking his down.

And I feel the same way about cats.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 13, 2021)

Peppermynt said:


> In fairness though, the dude in "Don't **** with cats" was a psychopath. They did a really good thing tracking his down.
> 
> And I feel the same way about cats.


True.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 13, 2021)

Why didn’t he wait till nighttime or something? He’s just all in broad daylight, clumsily knocking swans out with a bright red cooler, in front of a crowd.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (May 13, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> Why didn’t he wait till nighttime or something? He’s just all in broad daylight, clumsily knocking swans out with a bright red cooler, in front of a crowd.


I was wondering why the swans didn’t fight back more? I thought swans were some nasty creatures. My kids have been chased by geese, which I thought had similar personalities to swans.


----------



## Theresamonet (May 13, 2021)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I was wondering why the swans didn’t fight back more? I thought swans were some nasty creatures. My kids have been chased by geese, which I thought had similar personalities to swans.



Swans usually are very aggressive. I wondered how he was able to take them as well. But the lady in the video said that the swans were tired and dehydrated when the man ambushed them.


----------



## kcbelle925 (May 13, 2021)

I know this has nothing to do with the story, but I saw this somewhere on the forum a couple of years ago and I was so tickled.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (May 13, 2021)

What in the entire world! Why Florida man?


----------



## HappyAtLast (May 15, 2021)

kcbelle925 said:


> I know this has nothing to do with the story, but I saw this somewhere on the forum a couple of years ago and I was so tickled.
> 
> 
> View attachment 472063


Is that Jerome (Martin)?


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 8, 2021)

I wonder where this narrative that white people care so much about animals? Is it due to pet ownership and the fact that many conservationists are white people?


----------



## nysister (Jun 8, 2021)

What is she doing to that duck? That's horrible.


----------



## frizzy (Jun 8, 2021)

nysister said:


> What is she doing to that duck? That's horrible.


Dinner?


----------



## kcbelle925 (Jun 8, 2021)

nysister said:


> What is she doing to that duck? That's horrible.


I don't know the back story but based on personal experience, swans and geese are mean. If you get too close to their babies they will chase and nip at you. She probably didn't have the time to be chased and decided to let it know not to bother her. I would rather run for my life than to confront it.


----------



## nysister (Jun 8, 2021)

frizzy said:


> Dinner?





kcbelle925 said:


> I don't know the back story but based on personal experience, swans and geese are mean. If you get too close to their babies they will chase and nip at you. She probably didn't have the time to be chased and decided to let it know not to bother her. I would rather run for my life than to confront it.


@frizzy  !!!! LOL

@kcbelle925 
Well hopefully next time she'll just stay away from them, that fight isn't quite fair. 

We're near a lake (well many lakes) so there are many Geese nearby but no one bothers them, and we all stop when they cross the road.


----------

